# So what's in a Starbucks Tazo Chai tea?



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Since I'm not drinking coffee anymore, I tried one of the Chai teas at Starbucks.... OMG it was awesome.

I got it with water (not milk) and decaf.... but it was soooo sweet I figured it had a ton of sugar in it.

Are these really a good alternative to coffee and what are the benefits? TIA!

Julie
(who usually doesn't spend so much $$ on coffee but DANG that was good.)


----------



## slightly crunchy (Jul 7, 2003)

OMG, I *love* the tazo chai! I have totally eliminated coffee from my diet but I used to love having a fancy coffee shop coffee now and then, so I too love the alternative.

I'm pretty sure it's just black tea, milk, and spices--and a lot of sugar. The Starbucks around here have the Tazo Chai for sale in cartons and I have seen the same brand in the grocery stores. I haven't looked at the ingredients in a while, but I'm pretty sure there is nothing more offensive than sugar.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

Okay, I meant to answer this last night...

I worked for Starbucks for seven years, so I have a clue... :LOL

Black tea, cinnamon, cardamon, black pepper, ginger root, cloves, star anise, cane sugar, ginger juice, water... and the mysterious natural flavours. You can buy it Organic and it is certified Organic by QAI.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

i know the pre-made tazo chai mix has lots of sugar, but you can buy tazo chai tea BAGS that just have black tea and spices, no sugar or added flavorings. soooooooooooooooo yummy i love it. you brew it up and add a little milk and sugar, i could drink it all day long.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Goodwillhunter: Whats in the Starbucks Chai Frappicino?? I am SOOOO addicted to these......and they taste so amazing they must be bad! Someone told me they are equivalent to a big mac in calories! Is that true? I have a friend who works at Starbucks.....she said its not THAAAT bad. Is there a way to find the calorie count on these??? Yikes, do I WANT to know?!?

THe Chai in boxes is loaded with sugar! I switched to the bags (Stash makes a double-spice Chai that is amazing....Im sipping it now!) I also made it from scratch the other day, and left out the sugar. It was fine without it!


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

Ooh.. gotta get in this thread! I'm trying to replicate the chai frapuccino at home but I used honey and it overpowered everything! I started a thread about this a few weeks ago.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I thinks www.starbucks.com has all nutritional info for their drinks. You can even customize for more accurate info. I just looked up my drink yesterday (iced venti, nonfat mocha w/whipped cream) and I looked up the fraps, but I don't remember the details.


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

Uhm, wow.. the venti chai creme does have more calories than a Big Mac. 610 vs. 600. Yikes!


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

I get the small w/o whip cream......5 WW points......not too horribly bad!

Thanks for the link!


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

:


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I LOOOVVE chai - that's basically the only kind of tea I drink. Right now my fave is Yogi black chai - organic and extremly tasty. Honest Tea also makes a really good chai tea bag (I don't like the iced tea version so much).

You can also play around with making your own chai- run a google search and you'll get zillions of recipes. You can customize it to your own tastes that way.

I can't stand the pre-made stuff in boxes or -- shudder -- the stuff that some stores sell from a powdered mix. Way too sweet and not flavorful enough.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Well I LOVE the boxed and powdered varities, but then again I've got a super sweet tooth! One coffee shop around here sells a iced vanilla chai blended drink and its SO good! I figured out how to make it at home and I'm sure you could edit this to use the bagged teas you have:

1 heaping spoonful of powdered chai
about half a ice tray of ice
enough milk to make all of this combined fit in a tall glass (sorry I guess, and I'm sure other non dairy "milks" would work well too)
1 shot vanilla syrup
Blend up and I add whipped cream to the top.

Yum yum!! FAR better than the starbucks chai!!

When you make it with water and not milk how do you get it to not be too strong? Half the time I used to get the starbucks one (with milk) it was too strong...


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

hi there well you all were raving so much about chai that when ds and i went past a starbucks on the way to get winter boots that i had to try one...holy smooley are they good. later tonight when i volinteer at the co-op i will be buying some. yummmy yummy thanks sooo much.








maya


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow- just checked out the nutrition info, no more whipped cream for me! I always order white chocolate mocha, decaf w/skim (DH hates to order for me- he doesn't see the point!), but I always get whipped cream because I figured I was doing everything else right but it adds 9 grams of fat! Ugh! I do love chai- and made with skim it is fat free, time to make the switch!


----------



## Tata (Jun 2, 2004)

What's in a Starbucks Tazo Chai Tea?

No good.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

sooo with you. i've never been to a starbuck before (and wont again)but i will be drinking shai during my classes instead of just coffe or water.
maya


----------

